# I Want More Than 5 Minute Overlap



## NerdXing (Aug 4, 2004)

So I'm recording an hour and 7 minute program. 60 minutes in a program starts on another channel that I'd like to record. Problem is this is 2 minutes longer than the 5 minute overlap allows. I'm SOL. Why isn't there a way I can let my tivo know that I would like it to record the program even though I'd be missing 7 or more minutes. Take a football game. I'm watching one game - my home team. They happen to be tied with a team that starts play half way through the game. I want my home teams full game recorded as well as the second half of the rival teams game (Remember Oakland... It's not over 'til it's over!). Tivo won't allow that... I ask why not?


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Because it is a corner case. An over-riding design principle for TiVo is to keep things simple and to deliberately NOT offer 'advanced' options or things for the nerd crowd, but to target the average user. User testing determined that when an overlap is greater than 5 minutes most users would rather not have a fragment, and would get another show. Plus, as TiVo went all dual-tuner, conflicts and overlaps are less of an issue - you need *three* or more things on at the same time. Since they will not be doing single-tuner units going forward don't expect many changes that are mainly useful for those units.

If you really need oddball recordings like that, use a manual recording for one or both of them, as you can control the start and end times.


----------



## Markell (May 14, 2006)

I actually TRIED the manual tuner for just that situation last week! KID NATION, annoyingly, went 7 minutes past the hour (turned out to be all commercials, I think), and overlapped the finale for LAST COMIC STANDING. Unfortunately, the manual tuner goes in 10 minute increments only, so I couldn't tell it what time to start. (At least on my Humax.)

A solution for this ended up being to tape ten minutes less, notice a rerun, delete the partial show, and tape the rerun. Too bad TiVo couldn't have figured that out!


----------



## NerdXing (Aug 4, 2004)

Glad to see (also sorry) someone else has the same\similar problem.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Markell said:


> Unfortunately, the manual tuner goes in 10 minute increments only, so I couldn't tell it what time to start. (At least on my Humax.)


Using a combination of the start/end time *and* padding (start early/end late) you can fine tune the recording start and end times.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Markell said:


> A solution for this ended up being to tape ten minutes less, notice a rerun, delete the partial show, and tape the rerun. Too bad TiVo couldn't have figured that out!


Tivo would have figured that out if you had season passes set up correctly. LCS was being replayed throughout its season so that should have been below Kid Nation in the Season Pass List. Tivo would have recorded Kid Nation, then picked up the repeat of LCS without any involvement from you. Or you could just check the To Do List every couple of days to make sure nothing is being clipped/skipped and adjust recordings as needed.

You could also use the Manual Recording to start at 9:10, then in Recording Options, choose to start 3 minutes early and there you have your needed start time of 9:07.


----------

